# LaTourette: EPA considers banning lead from fishing tackle, sinkers,



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

BAINBRIDGE -- U.S. Rep. Steve LaTourette says the EPA will soon decide whether to proceed in a formal rulemaking process to ban lead from tackle and sinkers used by the country's 60 million recreational anglers.









More...


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for posting. People need to wake up. The upshot of excessive regulations is that we end up not fishing and every public land is a preserve. Think I am joking-it has happened before in history. RiverDoc


----------

